# Give me ID Please



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

My new serra. Waht kind of serra?


----------



## odyssey (May 30, 2006)

collection point?
maybe S.gibbus IMO


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Try to get some closer clearer flank shots


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

My guess would be S. rhom


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

blazednosferatu said:


> My guess would be S. rhom


Yes ı agree.


----------



## blazednosferatu (Feb 27, 2006)

Its too hard to tell from the pic but can you see his markings clearly or have they faded away?


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)




----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

s. rhombeus


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

s. rhombeus


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

Gotta be S. Gibbus


----------



## Dawgz (Aug 18, 2005)

although i hate ur feeding vids, i gotta say, ur Photography is really nice. Nice pics.


----------



## calienteboyy (Nov 26, 2006)

Thanks friends. Me too dawgz


----------

